

BBC – The Micro Bit - robin_reala
http://www.bbc.co.uk/mediacentre/mediapacks/makeitdigital/micro-bit

======
ascorbic
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9189937](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9189937)

